# Spreading the word about this bb



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

We were off to a great start. I sure would like this board to continue to flourish. When I found Parkview back in Sept. I was a novice computer and internet user. When I would find a site on fibro or a chat room, I would have difficulty getting in or no one would be there. I'm sure partly was my inexperience, but I also feel that Brad makes this board easy for us. People who are chronically ill, are losing their patience and need easy access. Not computer stress.So are there link sites or something this could be posted on to bring in some more new faces?


----------

